# Những máy làm sữa hạt đa năng tốt nhất năm 2019



## vietmom

Thông thường để chế biến ra được một ly sữa hạt thơm ngon và bổ dưỡng chúng ta sẽ trải qua rất nhiều giai đoạn phức tạp như xay hạt, lọc rồi tiến hành đun sôi; sau đó lọc lại một lần nữa… đây là một quy trình sẽ chiếm nhiều thời gian và công sức của chị em nội trợ.
Do đó chúng ta cần một giải pháp đơn giản và tiết kiệm thời gian hơn mang tên máy làm sữa hạt. So với thời điểm xuất hiện trên thị trường cách đây khoảng 2-3 năm, các dòng máy làm sữa hạt ở hiện tại đã được tin tưởng và sử dụng rộng rãi hơn rất nhiều.
_Vậy có nên mua máy máy làm sữa hạt không? chọn mua máy làm sữa hạt nào tốt giữa Ranbem, Ukoeo và Gertech? _
Câu trả lời chi tiết nhất sẽ có trong bài viết bên dưới đây. Đừng quên tham khảo bạn nhé!

*1. Máy làm sữa hạt Ranbem 769S – Nên dùng*

_

_
_Máy làm sữa hạt Ranbem 769S_
​Khi nhắc đến các loại máy xay nấu sữa hạt thì Ranbem 769S chính là sản phẩm đầu tiên được người tiêu dùng liên tưởng đến. Nhưng liệu máy làm sữa hạt Ranbem 769S có tốt và đáng để mua hay không?
Ranbem 769s nổi bật nhờ sở hữu kiểu dáng hình trụ đứng gọn gàng, màu sắc bắt mắt với sự kết hợp giữa 2 gam màu chủ đạo là đen và đỏ; qua đó góp phần làm cho căn bếp của gia đình bạn trở nên sang trọng và trang nhã hơn.
Với Ranbem 769S dường như mọi đòi hỏi từ người tiêu dùng sẽ được đáp ứng, từ chính năng chính là xay nấu sữa hạt, đậu nành không cần lọc trong thời gian ngắn từ 25-30 phút cho đến những chức năng phụ khác như nấu cháo/bột ăn dặm; hầm súp/canh/sốt; xay nhuyễn trái cây/nước ép hoa quả hay xay mịn các loại hạt khô óc chó/hạnh nhân…
Được trang bị công suất hoạt động mạnh mẽ 800W, kết hợp cùng lưỡi dao bằng hợp kim thép không gỉ sắc bén có khả năng xay được hầu hết các loại hạt từ mềm đến cứng và đồng thời chất lượng bột thành phẩm mang lại rất mịn màng có kích cỡ chỉ 5mm.
Bên cạnh lưỡi dao bằng inox sắc bén, các bộ phận cấu tạo khác của máy cũng được làm từ chất liệu bền bỉ và an toàn với sức khỏe như vỏ máy bằng nhựa ABS cứng cáp, cối trộn bằng chất liệu thủy tinh dày 5 lớp đáp ứng khả năng chịu lực, chịu nhiệt khá tốt.
Dung tích cối xay khá lớn 1,75 lít giúp bạn chế biến được nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau với số lượng lớn chỉ trong một lần xay nấu; bên trên cối là nắp đậy có công tắc thông minh nó chỉ cho phép máy vận hành khi và chỉ khi nắp cối bên trên đã được đậy kín kẽ.
Bên cạnh thiết kế tất cả trong một all in one, máy còn đi kèm theo rất nhiều chế độ và tiện ích khác như bảng điều khiển bằng cảm ứng dễ dàng thao tác và cài đặt các chương trình nấu theo mong muốn của bạn; chế độ hẹn giờ tối đa đến 12 tiếng cho phép các chị em chủ động hoàn toàn về mặt thời gian.
Động cơ mô tơ vận hành êm ái, tiếng ồn được kiểm soát khá thấp và có tuổi thọ cao. Nếu bạn đang đi tìm một chiếc máy xay nấu đa năng vừa chế biến sữa hạt vừa chế biến các món ăn dặm cho bé thì tất nhiên sẽ không thể bỏ qua Ranbem 769S.

*2. Máy làm sữa hạt đa năng Ranbem 775*

_

_
_Máy làm sữa hạt đa năng Ranbem 775_
​Ranbem 775S là phiên bản được nâng cấp từ sản phẩm cùng thương hiệu là Ranbem 769S, nên khi so sánh Ranbem 775 và 769S chúng ta có thể nhận thấy giữa 2 sản phẩm này có nhiều đặc điểm tương đồng nhau.
Trong đó, đặc điểm đầu tiên chúng ta phải kể đến chính là sự tương đồng về kiểu dáng và thiết kế. Cũng như Ranbem 769S, sản phẩm này cũng có kiểu dáng hình trụ đứng rất gọn gàng; có 2 gam màu chủ đạo là đen đỏ và đen xám tinh tế để bạn lựa chọn theo sở thích cá nhân.
Trọng lượng máy cũng không quá nặng chỉ khoảng 4,5kg; phía trước thân máy có tích hợp bảng điều khiển bằng cảm ứng dễ thao tác và sử dụng; phía trên cối xay là nắp đậy kín kẻ; bên phải tích hợp tay cầm tiện lợi phục vụ nhu cầu cầm nắm khi thao tác.
Thuộc dòng sản phẩm đa chức năng nên máy làm sữa hạt Ranbem 775 hầu như có thể đáp ứng tốt mọi nhu cầu xay nấu thực phẩm như xay nấu sữa hạt không cần lọc, nấu cháo, bột cho trẻ em; hầm súp/canh; xay sinh tố đặc/nước hoa quả; xay các loại hạt khô/đậu phộng/bột; hay xay đá/làm kem…
Cối xay có dung tích lớn 1,5 lít có thể chứa được số lượng lớn các loại thực phẩm khác nhau, chưa kể chất liệu cối xay bằng thủy tinh dày 8mm cho khả năng chịu lực, chịu nhiệt khá tốt. Máy được trang bị công suất tổng là 1600W, trong đó công suất để xay nhuyễn là 800W và nấu là 800W.
Bên trong cối xay của máy là hệ thống gồm 8 lưỡi dao bằng hợp kim thép sắc bén có khả năng xoay 3 chiều kết hợp cùng chế độ đảo liên tục 360 độ; đi kèm là tốc độ xay tối đa lên đến 5.400 vòng/phút cho phép xay nhuyễn mịn các loại thực phẩm mà không cần lọc qua rây.
Máy vận hành êm ái, ít tiếng ồn và có thêm chức năng khóa an toàn chỉ cho phép máy hoạt động khi các bộ phận đã được lắp đặt ăn khớp với nhau. Hỗ trợ chế độ hẹn giờ tối đa lên đến 12 tiếng giúp các chị em nội trợ chủ động hơn trong việc xay nấu thực phẩm.
Máy xay nấu đa năng Ranbem 775 được xem là một sự thay thế xứng đáng cho sản phẩm vốn đã có chất lượng rất tốt là Ranbem 769S.

*3. Máy làm sữa hạt cao cấp Ukoeo PR5*

_

_
_Máy làm sữa hạt cao cấp Ukoeo PR5_
​Ukoeo PR5 là dòng sản phẩm máy làm sữa hạt khá mới mẻ tại thị trường Việt Nam. Với việc được hỗ trợ cả song ngữ Anh – Việt, sản phẩm sẽ không làm bạn bở ngỡ khi lần đầu tiên tiếp xúc.
Thiết kế mang tính đột phá cao, gam màu xám chủ đạo và kiểu dáng thon gọn sẽ góp phần giúp căn bếp của bạn trở nên sang trọng, tinh tế cũng như không chiếm quá nhiều không gian sử dụng.
Các bộ phận có cấu tạo ăn khớp với nhau, trong đó phần vỏ dày cứng cáp và được bao bọc bên ngoài bởi một lớp cách âm nhằm giữ độ ồn luôn ở mức thấp, bảng điều khiển có thiết kế thông minh với các phím bấm cảm ứng có độ nhạy cao, dễ thao tác và chống trầy xước khá tốt.
Phía dưới là chân đế có tích hợp 4 miếng lót hình trụ bằng nhựa hạn chế trơn trượt, xê dịch trong quá trình xay nấu thực phẩm; phía trên thân máy là cối xay bằng thủy tinh 5 lớp có dung tích 1,8 lít có khả năng chứa được nhiều thực phẩm chỉ trong một lần xay nấu.
Hệ thống trục xay bằng thép chắc chắn, ăn khớp với thân máy. Nắp đậy kín kẽ chống tràn hiệu quả, tay cầm được phủ bởi một lớp nhựa nhám bên ngoài đảm bảo chống trơn trượt khi cầm nắm để thao tác.
Sự kết hợp nhịp nhàng giữa động cơ mô tơ có tổng công suất mạnh mẽ 1800W cùng lưỡi dao 8 lá thép 304 sắc bén giúp xay cắt được nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau. Đi kèm là chế độ hẹn giờ tối đa 24 tiếng để người dùng có thể sắp xếp linh hoạt hơn.

*4. Máy làm sữa hạt cao cấp Ukoeo PR10*


_

_
_Máy làm sữa hạt cao cấp Ukoeo PR10_
​Sau khi khá thành công với máy làm sữa hạt Ukoeo PR5, thương hiệu Ukoeo đến từ Đức tiếp tục tung ra thị trường phiên bản nâng cấp mang tên Ukoeo PR10. Thực ra ở phiên bản nhà sản xuất vẫn giữ những điểm đã làm nên tên tuổi của Ukoeo PR5 đồng thời khắc phục một số nhược điểm nhỏ.
Ukoeo PR10 là sự tổng hòa của 8 loại thiết bị chế biến thực phẩm có trong căn bếp của gia đình bạn gồm máy xay sinh tố, máy xay cầm tay, máy ép trái cây, máy làm kem, máy xay đá bào, máy pha cà phê hay nồi nấu chậm...
Qua đó sở hữu đến hơn 20 chức năng xay nấu thực phẩm khác nhau giúp thực ăn của gia đình bạn trở nên phong phú hơn. Đặc biệt nhờ được trang bị 8 lưỡi dao xay bằng thép không gỉ và công suất hoạt động khoảng 1000W cho phép xay nhuyễn, mịn các loại hạt khô như hạt óc chó/hạnh nhân/hạt điều/lúa mạch…
Tất nhiên cũng không thể không kể đến kiểu dáng bắt mắt và sáng sủa với gam màu xanh nhạt chủ đạo thay vì gam màu xám như phiên bản Ukoeo PR5. Lớp vỏ nhựa ABS cứng cáp có khả năng chịu lực và chống bám bẩn khá hiệu quả; bên dưới là hệ thống chân đế chống trượt.
Vẫn là cối xay dung tích 1,8 lít bằng chất liệu thủy tinh 5 lớp cao cấp để xay được một lượng lớn thực phẩm chỉ trong 1 lần xay. Nắp đậy bên trên cối xay có cảm biến chống trào hiện đại.

*5. Máy xay nấu làm sữa hạt Meichen 2L*

_

_
_Máy xay nấu làm sữa hạt Meichen 2L_
​Máy xay nấu 2 trong 1 Meichen là dòng sản phẩm nội địa cao cấp của Trung Quốc, sở hữu dung tích cối xay lớn 2 lít cho phép máy có thể chế biến được một lượng lớn thực phẩm chi trong 1 lần xay.
Việc được tích hợp nhiều chế độ đa dạng, với 12 chế độ xay nấu riêng biệt giúp máy có thể xay nấu được nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau từ chế biến các món sữa hạt như óc chó, hạnh nhân, đậu nành cho đến những món sinh tố, nước ép hoa quả hay các món cháo cho bé ăn dặm.
Hệ thống lưỡi dao bằng chất liệu thép đúc Nhật Bản cứng cáp, bền bỉ chưa kể động cơ mạnh mẽ với công suất lớn 2200W khi xay và 1000W khi nấu; tốc độ xoay lên đến 48000 vòng/phút để dễ dàng xay nhuyễn các loại thực phẩm cứng như sứ, đá hay xương giò sống…
Thân máy sử dụng nhựa ABS cao cấp, cho khả năng chịu lực chịu nhiệt và chống va đập khá tốt. Bên cạnh, trên thân máy còn được tích hợp thêm màn hình LED dễ quan sát và các phím bấm cảm ứng thao tác đơn giản.
Ngoài trọng lượng máy khá nặng khoảng 7,5 kg sẽ gây khó khắn cho bạn trong quá trình di chuyển, nhìn chung máy hoàn toàn đáp ứng tốt các tiêu chí mà chúng ta cần.

*6. Máy xay nấu, làm sữa hạt Vtoskai*



_

_
_Máy xay nấu, làm sữa hạt Vtoskai_
​Nếu máy xay nấu sữa hạt Meichen là dòng sản phẩm nội địa của Trung Quốc thì Vtoskai lại là dòng máy cao cấp được nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản. Cũng giống hầu hết các sản phẩm máy làm sữa hạt khác Vtoskai cũng khá đa năng khi có thể vừa xay kết hợp nấu tiện lợi.
Một phần nhờ được trang bị lưỡi dao bằng thép đúc nguyên rất sắc bén cùng động cơ mạnh mẽ với công suất khi xay là 1500W và công suất nấu khi là 800W; tốc độ quay 38000 vòng/phút giúp máy có thể dễ dàng xay nhuyễn các loại thực phẩm khác nhau.
Chẳng hạn bạn có thể dùng máy để chế biến các loại thức uống bổ dưỡng như sữa hạt óc chó, đậu nành, ngô, lúc mạch, đỗ xanh, maca, hạt sen; xay mịn sinh tố trái cây; xay giò sống; nấu canh; hầm các món cháo/súp cho bé ăn dặm.
Các bộ phận cấu tạo đều được chế tạo từ những chất liệu an toàn với sức khỏe như thân máy bằng nhựa ABS cao cấp; cối xay dung tích 1,8 lít bằng thủy tinh 5 lớp có thể chịu nhiệt độ cao; tay cầm bằng nhựa nhám đảm bảo chống trơn trượt khi cầm nắm để thao tác.
Thao tác đơn giản và tiện dụng với bảng điều khiển cảm ứng có đèn LED hiển thị thông minh. Ngoài ra, máy còn được tích hợp thêm một cảm biến với tính năng tự động đun nấu khi thực phẩm bên trong cối đã được xay nhuyễn.
Nếu máy xay nấu sữa hạt Meichen là dòng sản phẩm nội địa của Trung Quốc thì Vtoskai lại là dòng máy cao cấp được nhập khẩu từ Nhật Bản. Cũng giống hầu hết các sản phẩm máy làm sữa hạt khác Vtoskai cũng khá đa năng khi có thể vừa xay kết hợp nấu tiện lợi.
Một phần nhờ được trang bị lưỡi dao bằng thép đúc nguyên rất sắc bén cùng động cơ mạnh mẽ với công suất khi xay là 1500W và công suất nấu khi là 800W; tốc độ quay 38000 vòng/phút giúp máy có thể dễ dàng xay nhuyễn các loại thực phẩm khác nhau.
Chẳng hạn bạn có thể dùng máy để chế biến các loại thức uống bổ dưỡng như sữa hạt óc chó, đậu nành, ngô, lúc mạch, đỗ xanh, maca, hạt sen; xay mịn sinh tố trái cây; xay giò sống; nấu canh; hầm các món cháo/súp cho bé ăn dặm.
Các bộ phận cấu tạo đều được chế tạo từ những chất liệu an toàn với sức khỏe như thân máy bằng nhựa ABS cao cấp; cối xay dung tích 1,8 lít bằng thủy tinh 5 lớp có thể chịu nhiệt độ cao; tay cầm bằng nhựa nhám đảm bảo chống trơn trượt khi cầm nắm để thao tác.
Thao tác đơn giản và tiện dụng với bảng điều khiển cảm ứng có đèn LED hiển thị thông minh. Ngoài ra, máy còn được tích hợp thêm một cảm biến với tính năng tự động đun nấu khi thực phẩm bên trong cối đã được xay nhuyễn.
Tùy theo nhu cầu chế biến các thực phẩm khác nhau mà bạn có thể điều chỉnh tốc độ và thời gian nấu theo ý muốn của mình.
Tham khảo giá bán khoảng 1.999.000 đ

*7. Máy làm sữa hạt bốn mùa Gertech GT-002*




_Máy làm sữa hạt Gertech GT-002_
​Gertech GT-002 là dòng sản phẩm máy xay nấu sữa hạt cao cấp đến từ Đức, với thiết kế hiện đại và được tích hợp nhiều công nghệ tiên tiến đến từ Châu Âu thiết bị này chắc chắn sẽ là một vật dụng không thể thiếu trong căn bếp của mọi gia đình.
Thiết kế có mức độ hoàn thiện cao với các bộ phận được cấu tạo chắc chắn và ăn khớp với nhau. Trong đó, phần thân máy bằng chất liệu nhựa PP cao cấp và bên dưới chân đế được bọc một lớp slicon có khả năng chống trơn trượt, hạn chế xê dịch khi xay nấu.
Ngoài ra, thân máy còn tích hợp thêm màn hình hiển thị LCD và các phím bấm cảm ứng dễ quan sát cũng như thao tác khá đơn giản. Đi kèm theo máy là 2 cối xay riêng biệt dùng để phục vụ xay nấu và xay sinh tố; bên trên là nắp cối rất kín và tay cầm có cảm biến tiện dụng.
Động cơ mô tơ bằng đồng nguyên chất bền bỉ, được trang bị công suất hoạt động mạnh mẽ 1600W khi xay và 800W khi nấu, kết hợp cùng lưỡi dao sắc bén bằng hợp kim thép có tốc độ xay tối đa khoảng 45000 vòng/phút giúp xay, cắt được nhiều loại hạt cứng.
Một chiếc máy đa năng gồm 4 chức năng xay kết hợp nấu các loại sữa hạt, ngũ cốc, bột dinh dưỡng, hầm cháo/súp cho trẻ em; 5 chức năng xay ở chế độ thường các loại nước uống gồm nước ép/sinh tố, xay đá bào làm kem, sữa lắc, nghiền một số loại hạt khô và chế độ tùy chỉnh theo mục đích sử dụng.
Thời gian hẹn giờ tối đa lên đến 24 giờ so với 12 tiếng như chúng ta ở hầu hết các dòng máy xay nấu trên thị trường.
Bên cạnh trọng lượng nặng 5,5kg thì hạn chế lớn nhất của sản phẩm này đến từ mức giá tương đối cao, gần 6 triệu đồng nên sẽ thích hợp hơn với những gia đình có điều kiện kinh tế khá giả và có nhu cầu chế biến nhiều loại thực phẩm khác nhau.


----------



## MoonLight




----------



## ntclick

Mấy mẫu máy này có cái nào giá rẻ mà bền không admin, vk mình bảo mua mãi mà mình chưa biết mua cái nào do kinh phí cũng eo hẹp lắm nên ad tư vấn giúp mình với nhé.


----------



## danhgiachuan

Dòng máy làm sữa hạt Unine V6s được đánh giá là sản phẩm làm sữa hạt tốt nhất hiện nay. Máy có cối xay làm bằng thủy tinh 5 lớp dung tích 1,75 lít cách nhiệt chịu lực va đập tốt. Thành cối làm bằng kính cường lực có độ dày 8mm. Phủ Peptide Protein Nano lớp chống oxi hoá. Có thể chịu nhiệt đến 300 độ C an toàn tuyệt đối cho sức khỏe.
Cối thủy tinh có đi kèm nắp cảm biến chống tràn làm bằng inox. Chỉ hoạt động khi hoạt động khi nắp đã được đóng đúng khớp. Đảm bảo an toàn khi sử dụng không lo bị tràn ra xung quanh khi xay nấu.
Máy có công suất xay 1000W tốc độ vòng quay 58.000 vòng/phút. Lưỡi dao có thiết kế răng cưa làm bằng inox 304 bền bỉ và sắc bến. Bạn có thể thoải xay nghiền các loại thực phẩm cứng mềm khác nhau. Cũng có thể dùng thay các loại máy xay sinh tố để có món đồ uống yêu thích.
Công suất nấu lên đến 800W nhanh chóng làm chín nhừ các loại hạt cứng nhất. Bạn có thể nấu các loại cháo dinh dưỡng thơm ngon cho bé nhanh chóng. Mâm nhiệt có phủ lớp chống dính Ceramic nên không sợ bị khê, dính khi đang nấu.
Máy có tích hợp 12 chức năng xay nấu thoải mái cho bạn sử dụng. Chế biến các món ngon và bổ dưỡng cho gia đình. Bảng điều khiển cảm ứng tích hợp 2 ngôn ngữ tiếng anh và tiếng việt. Các icon dễ hiểu sử dụng đơn giản thuận tiện. Có tích hợp chức năng tự động làm sạch sau khi sử dụng rất tiện lợi.
Giá Bán : 2.680.000đ
Bảo Hành 24 tháng
Top 10 máy làm sữa hạt tốt nhất hiện nay 2022


----------

